# Time to stop lurking!



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi everyone,

been reading these forums for a couple of months and decided it's time to join in the chats.

Currently using a de longhi bean to cup machine but hankering after something much better!!

Like the look of the numerous double boilers out there and just need to have a think about a decent grinder - having read soooo many times that it's the most important bit.

Gonna keep reading and learning, will have to bite the bullet soon though.......


----------



## eusty (Dec 6, 2016)

Welcome









Posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum , you will find this a great place to ask for advice , buying a secondhand grinder will get you more for your money , and as of late quite a few top end grinders have been up for sale .


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks. I keep reading about things like the Mythos.......sound fantastic but probably more than I could afford/justify. The Eureka Olympus 75 sounds interesting, along with the Mazzer elec.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome and it would be worth checking if any Forum members live near you or within easy access to have look at what they're using.


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Good idea. I'll check it out.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Croeso i'r fforwm!


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Diolch!!


----------



## Rdalong (Dec 22, 2016)

Welcome from another lurker!


----------



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

Ive been lurking for so long now! I've finally joined. The advice on here is great imo.


----------

